# I rode today for the first time in 8 years!



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooo he looks like a hunky piece of man  
Welcome to forum! Well done and I hope you realise that photos are a must...we can NEVER have enough photos


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, WELL DONE on your weight loss! :-o


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Ooo he looks like a hunky piece of man
> Welcome to forum! Well done and I hope you realise that photos are a must...we can NEVER have enough photos


LoL! I only have a few photos now, but I am sure soon I will be bombarding you all with them.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You had better. He is cool looking horse!  can't wait to see your progress!


----------

